# i had given up on penderecki until i heard more of is early works



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Penderecki especially retro stuff, is awesome and radiant whit brilliance, perhaps i had a phase back then when i would listen to , too mutch of is work post 1975, but St.Luke passion and utrenja riveting , powerfull, spiritual.

I will revisited his earlier work, im into lot of renaissance but i like modernism, when etherically well done, when music transported your karma trought space and time, that impressive.

The darkness of pendercki at time is delightfull,in expression, very smart man, Penderecki is not overated at all, his early works is major.

:tiphat: lady N gentelmen


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I listened to his violin concerto #1 recently, not as in-your-face dramatic as I remembered it. I forgot I have his symphonies, and will relisten.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Penderecki is great. Not long ago I listened to his cello concertos and violin concertos, both very enjoyable. But I like Schnittke even more - his string trio, viola concerto etc.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

My introduction to Penderecki was about 30 years ago at the urging of a friend who persuaded me to buy a used LP on the MACE label which included the early works "The Psalms Of David/Anaklasis for Strings and Percussion/Sonata for Cello and Orchestra/Flourescences for Orchestra/Stabat Mater" performed by The Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra and Chorus and the Philharmonic Orchestra of Poznan led by Andrzej Morkowski. Hearing these brilliant early works by Penderecki really opened my ears and mind to what was for me a wholly different kind of music.


----------

